# AF & MF not working in Canon EOS Rebel XS



## jyostnak (Nov 14, 2012)

I am using the Canon EOS Rebel XS, 18-55mm lens and I have got a problem with AF since yesterday. It began with struggling to focus close objects, and gradually failed to autofocus. 
I tried to use MF and all I get is blurred pictures. The shutter struggles to work in Full Auto mode. It works well in P,TV,AV,M & A-Dep modes. But the pictures are blurred. I cleaned the lens but no use. The AF doesn't work. Please help me to get this problem fixed. Its driving me crazy.


----------



## bratkinson (Nov 14, 2012)

If I were to experience the same problems on my 60D, here's what I'd try:

1. Take a couple of test shots outside on a sunny day. Low light situations can cause all sorts of focusing issues, especially with a slower lens such as yours.
2. Switch lenses. If problem recurs, then the difficulty is in the camera, not the lens
3. Remove the battery for a while. After re-installation, find the 'reset all options' in the menu and reset the world. It's possible you have inadvertently set up some screwy options.
4. Check the contacts between the lens and camera for any damage, dirt, corrosion, etc. Clean and/or repair if needed.
5. Check if anyone dropped your camera or lens or even 'whacked' it on a doorjamb when walking briskly (been there, done that!). 
6. Send both to Canon for assessment/repair/replacemment.


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 14, 2012)

There are metal contacts on the lens where it meets with the camera body. clean them with an ordinary pencil eraser.


----------



## WTIGUY (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for posting this.  I struggled with my EOS XS for days after using it in D.C. and never thought to clean the ring.  I tried everything I could think of and nothing worked.  The eraser trick did the magic and I couldn't be more grateful for the tip.  Thanks.  Tom


----------



## curtyoungblood (Jun 8, 2013)

When you say that your camera is struggling to focus on close objects, how close are they? 

To me, this sounds like you're trying to focus at a distance that is shorter than the minimum focus distance of the lens.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hate to tell you this but it sounds like you have an internal focus ring mount or focus motor issue that is going to require Canon service.  You might want to consider a new lens if that one is not under warranty, since repair costs may well be as much or more than that lens costs.  Good luck.


----------

